
Website Idea to Battle Coronavirus - hiroshitash
It&#x27;s just a posting site for people who need help with grocery (elderly or people with corona infected are not supposed to go to grocery stores).<p>They can just post their address, phone number &amp; items needed. Whoever can help, contact via phone&#x2F;text and make an arrangement.<p>I wanted to make one myself but I have a fever
======
aj42
I think the best way to battle Coronavirus is to stay home and order all your
stuff online.

Here in Denmark the NGO Red Cross has established a helping-hand network where
you can either help or get help - that is an excellent way of helping each
other, right?

All the best to you! Get well soon!

~~~
hiroshitash
Oh, that's great. Thanks!

------
iovrthoughtthis
I like local support networks would be a better place to manage this. There
could be a place for software which helps those groups manage the local people
they are helping (and those helping them).

~~~
hiroshitash
Yeah, I think there is a place for software to support local groups.

